# What Else Can I Add To Diet?



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I feed my mice Kaytee Healthy Support Diet grain blocks as their main source of food and occasionally add dried fruits or vegetables on top for something extra. I also give them seeds as treats when I am interacting with them and have offered them fresh apple slices before (which no one liked). What else can I add to their diet to make it more balanced and interesting? They do not seem interested in live food (I've offered them crickets) so I would say mealworms are out too.


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Depending on what stores you shop at, some carry crickets and meal worms in cans - as in, not alive.

As for what else you can add - you can give them scrambled eggs, tuna (in water, not oil, variety), carrots, chicken - I can't remember the full list off the top of my head of what mice can eat.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

You can get freeze dried mealworms and crickets. My gerbils won't touch the live stuff but go crazy for freeze dried.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I might try some then. I gave them rolled oats the other day and they love them.


----------

